# Quiz Programm



## Actaz (2. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Wir müssen in der Schule ein Netzwerkspielprogrammieren , ich habe mich für ein Quiz Spiel + Chat entschieden.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das realisieren soll, mit den mehreren clients und so -  es sollen nämlich vom server fragen gestellt werden, und diese dann von den clients dann beantwortet werden indem sie die antworten als reintext schreiben und das dann ohne rücksicht auf groß oder kleinschreibung mit den antworten aus datein verglichen werden.
wie ca. muss ich das machen?

mfg


----------



## BRT006 (9. Feb 2004)

Ich würde da eindeutig erst mal den Server erledigen. Dazu mußt du dir überlegen welche Technologie du benutzen  möchtest, falls die Wahl da absolut frei ist, würd ich dir zu RMI raten. 

Dann baust du dir ein Server-Objekt, was beim start die Fragen und antworten einliest und diese bereitstellt, dazu noch eine Methode, wo dann der ratende client die antwort übergibt und vielleicht noch einen benutzernamen o.ä.  Die Antwort wertest du dann mit nem simplen Stringvergleich aus und gibst nen boolean zurück oder was auch immer.


----------



## Nobody (9. Feb 2004)

fragen sind in ner datenbank gespeichert
der vergleich erfolgt so: antwort.equals(User.toLowerCase()
oder uppercase wie gewollt. so hast du dann nur klein bzw gross buchstaben zu vergleichen.

vielleicht schauste mal die quizbots fürs irc (gibts im q-net massig) an und wandelst das dann um


----------

